# Last Nights Chops



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

I marinaded these bone in chops in KC Masterpiece Honey Teriyaki which I've used alot before on chicken and beef.  It's fantastic on chops as well.  We had some rice dish my wife made and squash, okra, onion combo which was very good.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Somebody give me a napkin!  This monkey is licking the screen!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Mano mano!!  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice chops Larry!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks really good Larry.  Those go for 6-7 min per side ?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks tasty Wolfe bro', i've never tried okra, I think i'll have to now!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are some nice looking chops.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Pull up your dress, And make a " real " pork chop!  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Pull up your dress, And make a " real " pork chop!  :grin:


LOL  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a 12 inch plate, 2 and a half inch thick cut chop.
Larry: Get some bigger chops. WHIMP  :grin:  They do look good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks really good Larry.  Those go for 6-7 min per side ?


  Yes



			
				V. Roberts said:
			
		

> Larry, that looks like a great dinner. Now I know I really need to get some chops out of the freezer. I have never seen fresh okra in the stores here in Eastern ID and your's reminds me when I use to have it in So. Cal.
> 
> Val


  Believe it or not the okra and the squash were frozen in a bag from the store.  It was just as good if not better than fresh.


----------

